# Site General > General Herp > Herp Events >  Daytona or bust! Plus WV Herp Conference!

## Bogertophis

*National Reptile Breeders' Expo (AKA Daytona)*For more than 30 years, herpetoculturists have been flocking to Florida for the granddaddy of two-day reptile expos. This year will be no different and it happens this weekend in Daytona. Plus, it is even bigger with 650 vendor tables sprawling across 140,000 square feet. Granddaddy indeed!

USARK and USARK FL will both be there to answer any questions and inform you about what is happening. We will also be holding the never-to-be-missed Saturday night auction! Just like the show, this auction is HUGE! USARK and USARK FL both look forward to seeing you there to help keep our battles possible. Without your support, we cannot continue. 

All show details can be found atwww.reptilebreedersexpo.com and www.facebook.com/NationalReptileBreedersExpo.

*Show Schedule:*

*Saturday* 10:00 - 5:00 - NRBE Reptile Show
*Saturday night* 8:00 PM USARK Florida/USARK Benefit Auction (Hilton hotel)
*Sunday* 10:00 - 5:00 - NRBE Reptile Show
*West Virginia Herpetological Society 5th Annual Conference*September 9-11 in Kanawha State Forest, just minutes from downtown Charleston, WV.

"We will be camping at Kanawha State Forest in the Dunlop Hollow Group Site on Friday and Saturday night.
We will hike in search of herps Friday, Saturday (after educational portion), and Sunday.

Our speaker list for Saturdays educational talks is STACKED with well-known names in Appalachian Herpetology and exciting topics! Talks will take place from 9-5 pm." - WVHS

More information at https://fb.me/e/1EbmqZG74
Buy conference tickets at https://wvherpetologicalsociety.square.site/s/shop.
*Find A Vet*Need a good herp veterinarian? The Association of Reptilian and Amphibian Veterinarians (ARAV) can help. ARAV provides a free Find-A-Vet service at http://arav.site-ym.com/search/custom.asp?id=3661.



























_Copyright © 2022 USARK, All rights reserved._
You are receiving this email because you opted in at our website.

*Our mailing address is:*
USARK3650 Sacramento Dr
San Luis Obispo, CA 93401

Add us to your address book

----------

